# موقع لتحميل كتالوجات وارسال اسئلة وهنجاوب عليها



## wael nesim (25 مارس 2018)

www.waelnesim.com

خصائص الموقع :
1. تقدر تبعت عليه اسئلتك فى اى مجال هندسى واحنا هنجاوبك.
2. تقدر تلاقى اسئلة باقى الزملاء باجابتهم.
3. تقدر تلاقى عليه كتالوجات لاى حاجة محتاجة وكمان لو مش لاقى كتالوج معين تقدر تطلب اى كتاوج محتاجه وهنحاول نجيبه.
4. تقدر تختبر نفسك من خلال ال quizzes وتشوف اسئلة ال interview.
5. تقدر تلاقى وظايف وكمان انت لو عندك وظيفة تقدر تضيفها على الموقع عشان يستفاد بيها باقى الزملاء.​www.waelnesim.com

خصائص الموقع :
1. تقدر تبعت عليه اسئلتك فى اى مجال هندسى واحنا هنجاوبك.
2. تقدر تلاقى اسئلة باقى الزملاء باجابتهم.
3. تقدر تلاقى عليه كتالوجات لاى حاجة محتاجة وكمان لو مش لاقى كتالوج معين تقدر تطلب اى كتاوج محتاجه وهنحاول نجيبه.
4. تقدر تختبر نفسك من خلال ال quizzes وتشوف اسئلة ال interview.
5. تقدر تلاقى وظايف وكمان انت لو عندك وظيفة تقدر تضيفها على الموقع عشان يستفاد بيها باقى الزملاء.​


----------

